# Hey Canada Lawmaker - Fuck off! :)



## dmp (Aug 25, 2004)

friggin-frackin....(sigh)...



> OTTAWA, Aug 25 (Reuters) - It was damned bastards last year, "idiots" this year.
> 
> Canadian Member of Parliament Carolyn Parrish had said she hated "damned Americans" and called them bastards in the run-up to the Iraq war. She found a new moniker, idiots, on Wednesday in discussing the planned U.S. missile defense system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Said1 (Aug 28, 2004)

> "We are not joining the coalition of the idiots. We are joining the coalition of the wise," the Liberal legislator told a small group of demonstrators.



Not a really horrible thing to say, but she had to keep talking didn't she.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2012)

The oldest retrievable thread with the word "fuck" innit.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2012)

Brought to you by Mr. H. and the fine folks at Harbinger and Sons Lumber, Inc. 
Milwaukeee, WI. 

See us now, or see us later... but see us before you buy. 

Family discounts on volume 2x4's.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Mr. H! Hope you didn't over do it last night.


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 1, 2013)

He means good, Mad Scientist. <giggle>


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Becky!


----------



## ba1614 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well you should sleep better knowing that the Canadian people have said "fuck you" to that silly bitch, long ago.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 2, 2013)

ba1614 said:


> Well you should sleep better knowing that the Canadian people have said "fuck you" to that silly bitch, long ago.





The OP must be in a time warp. She was a mega left winger who served under Chretien and Martin. 

And the comment "Damn Americans...." was spewed by Parrish in 2003.

Even managed to get herself expelled from the Liberal caucus.


----------



## Toro (Jan 2, 2013)

She was a dipshit.

Funny reactions though.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 2, 2013)

Toro said:


> She was a dipshit.
> 
> Funny reactions though.



Dipshit is kind. Her routine with the Bush doll was twilight zone material. I rate her up there on par with Cynthia McKinney.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 23, 2013)

Why is there even a thread about something that happened when Paul Martin was PM?  That was 10 years ago.


----------

